# RIU Not Secure Please Fix This, If Possible



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2011)

riu isn't https. i love the site...it would really be appreciated if we had some sort of security. this is very important to all of us. thanks


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2011)

RIU is slowly going down hill.. and that sucks.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2011)

Indeed. Run your i.p. blockers and fire walls, stay safe kids.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah i've seen information about sites that aren't https and it's not good. anybody with limited knowledge of information systems can hack into your profile steal your passwords, look @ your pm, basically everything you do here is easily accessible. it's basically like leaving your front door wide open then only thing is most people don't know that your not home or are to scared to walk right in a take you for everything you got. i just seen a thread about this over @ icmag and the guy who wrote a firefox add on so you can unlock the https(ssl) properties of all websites on the web said he'd NEVER join a site that isn't secure. shit is too risky posting on the internet in the first and especially where there's absolutely not security. i like helping people here cuz most people new to the underground mmj movement have no clue of what's what and who's who. i've faced 20+ years on two separate occasions and saw my way out of both those situations by the grace of God. what i took from those experiences is that my sentencing guidelines are far too high to get caught again. snitching isn't an option so, i gotta sit my ass down and do that time. just being smart i need to minimize the risk and unfortunately riu is tooooo big a risk with absolutely no security. i know this is a not for profit domain but, i know admin makes enough $ to secure the site. *PLEASE SECURE THE SITE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## potroast (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Can you please explain to me how using an encrypted tunneling protocol would help you feel safer. It's not like you are exchanging valuable info by posting here.

Thanks


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive been a member here around 3 years or so & ive seen this exact same type thread about every 6 months ,new members allways get paranoid & either post threads bitching about Rolli not allowing the mods to delete their account or freaking out about site security,in both cases they spread panic where it isnt warranted.

If your pc's security is dependant on any site security then you've allready put yourself at risk,even worse if the security of your grow op can be found by something so simple as following an IP address then you shouldnt be on ANY site talking about anything related to illegal activity,in that case you need to fix your own house before freaking out over site security.

Panic is your worst enemy.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2011)

potroast said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Can you please explain to me how using an encrypted tunneling protocol would help you feel safer. It's not like you are exchanging valuable info by posting here.
> 
> Thanks


most people here DO NOT live in a medical state so, those individuals can easily be indited from nothing more than the things they post here. all that is needed for a conspiracy charge is that you talk about growing. with that being said, encrypting the data is done on a lot of boards because, of that fact. i have a conspiracy conviction and i've been indited twice. i know the significance of internet safety and i understand information systems. a programmer or anyone with that degree of knowledge can access the unsecured data on the site. that data can be manipulated in many ways. identity theft, tracing your location, manipulating your email account the possibilities are endless. I'm very safe though. i'm on a proxy 




panhead said:


> Ive been a member here around 3 years or so & ive seen this exact same type thread about every 6 months ,new members allways get paranoid & either post threads bitching about Rolli not allowing the mods to delete their account or freaking out about site security,in both cases they spread panic where it isnt warranted.
> 
> If your pc's security is dependant on any site security then you've allready put yourself at risk,even worse if the security of your grow op can be found by something so simple as following an IP address then you shouldnt be on ANY site talking about anything related to illegal activity,in that case you need to fix your own house before freaking out over site security.
> 
> Panic is your worst enemy.


ok first off i've been here over 3 yrs. secondly, you don't know wtf your talking about. third, who are you. NOBODY!!! security is important, very important!!! if, you don't understand that well i really shouldn't even waste my time responding to you. don't know what cave you live in but, we have a saying, "you can never be too paranoid." with that being said, no matter how safe you think you are you have no idea what law enforcement is capable of when it comes to the internet.you sound really dumb dude! let me give you a few examples, look into how the chinese government has been attacking u.s. government sites over the last year. if, the government with the best firewalls and security can be breached what do you think a website with ZERO security can do. the playstation network was just hacked, it had no patch and no firewall and the information of millions was compromised. riu probably has 10's of thousands of *active* users.

i hate a dumb comment especially when the topic is valid. if, you don't have anything intelligent to say, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!

The average cost to resolve a data breach in 2010 was estimated at $7.2 million. The Internet attacks have jumped to 286 million in 2010 from 1.6 million attacks in 2008.


I'm on a proxy btw, i know you're gonna miss that and i'm very safe but, regardless if, you aren't your ip address can be traced and if, law enforcement really wanted you they could tract and tail you to your ops just from your ip. which they do. you obviously, have NO clue how shit works!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow dirty Shawna you sound like a chump. Giving the old "computer rage" response... " you ain't nobody, I shouldn't even waste my time with you" is tarded... go to Facebook if you want that shit. This is RollItUp so ZipItUp... if you do the math with population more than half live in a medical state..


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2011)

welcome dumb dumb. yeah, i like flaming on dumb people. not mad @ all i just like to set dummies straight. in reference to your idiocy. regardless if you live in a medical state or not it's still federally illegal. so, why wouldn't you want security and safety. furthermore, most who do grow don't operate under the legal limits. chump lol. nah, check my location homie. 

as far as my response everything i said was true. regardless, security is what's important. maybe you don't comprehend that to well. lol, zipitup, yeah you've been doing to much wiggin out on 8 mile lol. fashizzle


----------



## angelsbandit (Jun 9, 2011)

dirtyshawa,

If you are so concerned about your internet safety why do you continue to post on this dangerous site?

You would probably feel much safer elsewhere - just a thought.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> most people here DO NOT live in a medical state so, those individuals can easily be indited from nothing more than the things they post here. all that is needed for a conspiracy charge is that you talk about growing. with that being said, encrypting the data is done on a lot of boards because, of that fact. i have a conspiracy conviction and i've been indited twice. i know the significance of internet safety and i understand information systems. a programmer or anyone with that degree of knowledge can access the unsecured data on the site. that data can be manipulated in many ways. identity theft, tracing your location, manipulating your email account the possibilities are endless. I'm very safe though. i'm on a proxy


i wouldn't brag about being caught twice maybe your not that smart.....


----------



## potroast (Jun 9, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> most people here DO NOT live in a medical state so, those individuals can easily be indited from nothing more than the things they post here. all that is needed for a conspiracy charge is that you talk about growing. with that being said, encrypting the data is done on a lot of boards because, of that fact. i have a conspiracy conviction and i've been indited twice. i know the significance of internet safety and i understand information systems. a programmer or anyone with that degree of knowledge can access the unsecured data on the site. that data can be manipulated in many ways. identity theft, tracing your location, manipulating your email account the possibilities are endless. I'm very safe though. i'm on a proxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if you are using a proxy server, then why are you concerned? And you did not answer my question, how would a VPN help our members with security?

And chill with the attitude Man, we're trying to have a discussion.


----------



## heathaa (Jun 9, 2011)

well heres the deal any kind of law enforcement agency can obtain a warrant and search the site. so technically no one is safe on this site regardless of firewalls proxies or any other tech gadgets you claim to have


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL RIU is going down..................


this site has been wide open since 2006
posts all over google and i have yet to see the negative inpact it has caused


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

I tend to agree with the moderators and the people who have posted in this thread.

Yes, this site is not HTTPS. Does that mean you are safe if it was https?

No.

If you think that protects you then you are dead wrong. You registered with an email correct? Your profile shows that email correct? If you have ever used that user name on a different forum or that email elsewhere you can easily be tracked down. 

To put this in perspective, a kid mouthed off to me in an online game once. He told me I couldn't figure out who he was ect ect. Within a few hours, I had his myspace page, his girl friends information, residence ect. This is the internet. Everything is open and free. If you don't want your posts looked at by feds then DONT POST. The internet isn't some gentlemans club with a "No Law Enforcement Allowed" sign on it. If you don't like the forum, if you want more security, search for a different website. I have few concerns about how safe or unsafe this site is.

As for commander proxy up there...


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2011)

heathaa said:


> well heres the deal any kind of law enforcement agency can obtain a warrant and search the site. so technically no one is safe on this site regardless of firewalls proxies or any other tech gadgets you claim to have


Exactly,you are correct ,anybody who thinks something so lame as a proxy server will keep them safe from leo is in a bad spot with security.


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Naminator said:


> To put this in perspective, a kid mouthed off to me in an online game once. He told me I couldn't figure out who he was ect ect. Within a few hours, I had his myspace page, his girl friends information, residence


This post echo's my thoughts,my youngest son is in his last year at MSU and has mostly self taught computer skills & is an avid online gamer,his gaming group regulary builds their own computers that do things that most cant comprehend,myself included.

Ive watched theese kids crash other teams systems by hacking their security,were talking super intelligent guys with multiple layers of security & theese kids get in & fuk with stuff to slow down other teams computers response time & they do it regulary without anybody knowing they were even there.

The stuff you are able to do on your machine my son does as well,he showed me what he can do to myspace & facebook users & its scary shit.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2011)

angelsbandit said:


> dirtyshawa,
> 
> If you are so concerned about your internet safety why do you continue to post on this dangerous site?
> 
> You would probably feel much safer elsewhere - just a thought.


for the same reason you choose to post in a thread about internet security which you obviously don't care about. i actually ran across a thread on a larger forum where i'm very active at. i just wanted to give a heads up to admin in case i wanted to help someone. see i get a lot of pm's asking about things i've posted. regardless, i don't post here much anyway. so, your cynicism is unfounded. 



lowrider2000 said:


> i wouldn't brag about being caught twice maybe your not that smart.....





potroast said:


> So if you are using a proxy server, then why are you concerned? And you did not answer my question, how would a VPN help our members with security?
> 
> And chill with the attitude Man, we're trying to have a discussion.


i;m always chill but, that negative energy begets the same. simple, i didn't flame anyway till some people started saying dumb shit. simple, don't say dumb shit with negative energy don't get flamed. discussions are great!!! to answer your question again, to deny access to unauthorized users, and to prevent unauthorized users from reading the private network packets



heathaa said:


> well heres the deal any kind of law enforcement agency can obtain a warrant and search the site. so technically no one is safe on this site regardless of firewalls proxies or any other tech gadgets you claim to have


false. you can hide your location and encrypt your data. hackers, governments, world bankers etc. have all kinds of gadgets that CAN NOT be cracked. you don't understand info systems. please don't take offense, i'm not flaming on you dude but, your wrong. law enforcement and big brother don't use warrants to spy on you. thank the patriot act.



Naminator said:


> I tend to agree with the moderators and the people who have posted in this thread.
> 
> Yes, this site is not HTTPS. Does that mean you are safe if it was https?
> 
> ...


ok this is exactly my point. this is the make a request sub-forum for one. secondly, don't put words into my mouth or assume to know what i think. i am on other sites and i what i do on those sites is totally different than what i do here. you have few concerns but, that says you don't know what to be concerned about.


anyway, it's hilarious how people love to troll anything on a forum. questions are valid and i welcome them but, the dumb talk is too comical. there's some real issues in your life, if, asking a website to secure the data on it is a problem with you. every big board is securing it's data. this is a trend for a reason and website security is a good thing. 

i think hearing that you're not say hit a nerve with a few. sometime the truth hurts and reality is hard to bare.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2011)

panhead said:


> Ive watched theese kids crash other teams systems by hacking their security,were talking super intelligent guys with multiple layers of security & theese kids get in & fuk with stuff to slow down other teams computers response time & they do it regulary without anybody knowing they were even there.
> 
> The stuff you are able to do on your machine my son does as well,he showed me what he can do to myspace & facebook users & its scary shit.


this is why some kind any kind of security is necessary. i don't understand how what i've said can be misconstrued. nah, i do. anyway, let me pose this question.... would you leave something of value at a place where you go to meet friends but, mostly stranger all up in your biz without some form of protection of said item? just because, you think you know the place doesn't mean you know everyone in it. simple


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

This board is secure. I used to be an admin at a hacking website. We hosted our site off shore, we had vBulletin similar to this website, we had phpIDS which detects when people are messing around with your site, we had an active administration team monitoring the website at all times, you couldn't access the cPanel unless your IP was whitelisted by our admin, you couldn't hack the website through the admin panel.

At the end of the day, it wasn't the website that was the problem. It was the users having unsecure profiles. Personally I have dozens of nicknames, I have dozens of emails, I have scores of proxies, VPNs, SSH Tunnels, Mac Spoofers and the like. Am I concerned that I will be found on this website?

Nope.

If you happen to be concerned, there are a few steps you can resort too and I will tell them to you:

1. Never use your home internet. If you aren't stealing wireless or using public net you can eventually be traced.
2. Double bag that shit. Use TOR as a proxy to connect to another proxy. That way it adds another layer, making it harder to track. Look for a VPN that does not keep logs. Their are several out there.
3. Use a MAC Spoofer.
4. Make a fake identity. Make a new name, residence, numbers, emails ect. Then use that as your online persona.
5. Use 64 bit passwords for everything

Or you could just say "whatever" and move on with your life. Anybody can be tracked down eventually. This is a statistics game, it isn't a matter of if you will be caught but when. Just because a website is "https" doesn't mean it is in anyway, shape, or form secure.

Just to let you know, there is a Zero-Day floating around for vBulletin right now. HTTPS doesn't protect you from the dangers of the internet. It is like you are going to get in your car. Before you do so, you put on a bullet proof vest, ballistics goggles and a helmet. You run to your car as fast as you can, get inside then go about your business. Just because you did that doesn't mean the car won't explode, or you will get hit by a bus or something. It just means you are slightly safer from a specific attack.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 9, 2011)

So what is a proxy?


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> ok first off i've been here over 3 yrs. secondly, you don't know wtf your talking about. third, who are you. NOBODY!!! security is important, very important!!! if, you don't understand that well i really shouldn't even waste my time responding to you. don't know what cave you live in but, we have a saying, "you can never be too paranoid." with that being said, no matter how safe you think you are you have no idea what law enforcement is capable of when it comes to the internet.you sound really dumb dude!
> 
> i hate a dumb comment especially when the topic is valid. if, you don't have anything intelligent to say, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!


C,mon kid,put away those internet muscles & chill.

To answer your question of who the f--- are you im just some broken down old fart who's been through alot more than you will ever go through god willing,i wouldnt wish my experiences with the ( justice ) system on anybody.

You say that you can never be too paranoid,your wrong in a bad way,paranoia & fear will keep you from using your brain,it will also cause you to act impulsively in the same manner in which you lashed out at me,fear & paranioa will cause impulsive actions that stick out like an infected cocaine nostril to neighbors,family,friends,customers & lastly our good freinds at the cop shop.

The whole reason any of us on this site & any other internet site where illeagle mj grows are being discussed is simple,none of us here amount to a pimple on LEO's ass,were all small fish not worth their limited time & limited budget & thats a fact,you continue to operate only because you are a minnow swimming in a sea of whales,as we all are & thats a good thing.

I didnt allways live in a legal state,until recently Mich was hard core anti mj & durring those years i was here on RIU,not only was i here i regulary posted pics & info pertaining to ??? plus plant grows,anything over 199 plants carries a minimum 20 years & nobody came after me,why is that ? Because i aint shit & the same goes for the rest of us.

If your gonna get busted it wont be beacause you posted on a web site it'll be from some other error in judgement,usually something pertaining to friends or customers rolling over on you.

Site security,multiple proxy's,leach programs where you piggy back your ip address to another ip address in another state ect,none of these will keep any of us safe so chill,instead of freaking out & accusing the admin of being careless you should be thanking them for having a place for us to go,stop spreading paranoia & just enjoy the site.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2011)

Naminator said:


> This board is secure. I used to be an admin at a hacking website. We hosted our site off shore, we had vBulletin similar to this website, we had phpIDS which detects when people are messing around with your site, we had an active administration team monitoring the website at all times, you couldn't access the cPanel unless your IP was whitelisted by our admin, you couldn't hack the website through the admin panel.
> 
> At the end of the day, it wasn't the website that was the problem. It was the users having unsecure profiles. Personally I have dozens of nicknames, I have dozens of emails, I have scores of proxies, VPNs, SSH Tunnels, Mac Spoofers and the like. Am I concerned that I will be found on this website?
> 
> ...


great post! this is what people need to know



panhead said:


> C,mon kid,put away those internet muscles & chill.
> 
> To answer your question of who the f--- are you im just some broken down old fart who's been through alot more than you will ever go through god willing,i wouldnt wish my experiences with the ( justice ) system on anybody.
> 
> ...


i fear nothing but, God! i'm smart enough to cover my tracks ten times over cuz it only takes once. you obviously never been jammed up and your arrogance may be your downfall someday(i hope not). with that being said. make no mistake i got the muscle!!! i'm a 101st air assault vet and you know what we do in the military.


----------

